# Discus breeding activity ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i think these two blue turks are prepping to breed but not sure. here is a video, if so should i get some pvc in there or just leave them be. i have some new old black pvc lying around somewhere, would that do ? YouTube is being a piece of you know what, and wont let me copy the url so here is a link, it is the top one labeled ing.mod. Cheers.

ScherbSmith - YouTube


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely! That's a sign that the female may lay eggs anytime soon. Put both fish in a separate tank see if the male fertilizes the eggs. Best of luck!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. unfortunately i have no more tanks left, if they breed i will have to get a tank for the babies. still wondering about the pvc pipe ? Cheers


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hello. unfortunately i have no more tanks left, if they breed i will have to get a tank for the babies. still wondering about the pvc pipe ? Cheers


You can put a PVC pipe now if you want. I would suggest to get a tank now before they spawn. If they prove themselves it will be easier for you to take care of the fry in a separate tank. You have them in a community tank right? Chances are if they have fry your other fish might eat them.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. ok thanks for the info, i guess i will just wait and see for now. Cheers


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Or...wait and see if they lay...guard, eat, hatch...then if and when they are fertile get their own tank. It may take them many times before they raise.
I'd use PVC. Not black..abs.
Or..a brick on end works well...anything really...


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

April said:


> Or...wait and see if they lay...guard, eat, hatch...then if and when they are fertile get their own tank. It may take them many times before they raise.
> I'd use PVC. Not black..abs.
> Or..a brick on end works well...anything really...


Hello, sounds good i will get some PVC tomorrow, Thanks. Cheers


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nothing wrong with the leaf


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

mollyb said:


> nothing wrong with the leaf


Hello, at first i thought that, but i have had bba so i have some flying foxes to take care if it, but they don't clean it smooth and the discus have been cleaning the heck out of it but still not satisfied. so i will get some PVC. Thanks for the help. Cheers


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

sometimes, when you change a spawning substrate on the pair, they shut down spawning activity till the next cycle or two. Trying to keep the spawn in the community tank is probably not likely, unless you are able to divide the tank. Or I guess you could take out the eggs and artificially hatch and rear the fry, got some time on your hands? Some of my pairs will clean brand new substrates for days, and other ones will lay on old algae covered substrate, doesn't seem to affect the hatch rates.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l like terra-cotta cones. they look way better in the tank and the fish love them. if this is their first spawn don't worry about it. they need a few spawns to get the hang of it. mine took 4 spawns in a community tank to get it right. but l did make a divider. that helped a lot.


----------

